# radios!!! please see my post



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

could someone from swift please read this and comment back thanks
( my post is in fiat and is radio reception)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Le Weekend!  
Try on Monday

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

ezzy66 said:


> could someone from swift please read this and comment back thanks
> ( my post is in fiat and is radio reception)


See my post on Swift Talk:
http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum/topics/aerials-1?id=2976642:Topic:38048&page=3#comments
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just as a matter of interest, don't Swift post on MHF as much now. I remember a time when a post was answered in next to no time.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Swift police their own website 7 days a week and late into the evenings and get back to you very quickly but this radio problem is a common one affecting many people including me.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

gelathae said:


> Swift police their own website 7 days a week and late into the evenings and get back to you very quickly but this radio problem is a common one affecting many people including me.


Hi yes us too when we had the Bolero. We never did get the radio working properly, thankfully although still Fiat the radio on the Burstner we have just bought is fine.

I was just wondering why Swift hadn't answered you, as I know I was always impressed with their pardon the pun, Swift responses.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Also have problem with the radio.
BUT
worked ok when we got the van, albeit a bit 'tinny' 
Worked on way to Dover for the ferry, didn't try it for a while as too busy watching the scenery and road and talking.
When we eventually tried the van radio couldn't get any stations. Put it down to being in Portugal.  
Not sure why as we got reception on the wind up/solar/mains portable radio  
Tried again when we got back to the uk does sound like no aeriel connection, could it have worked loose?
I like the radio for those times John sleeps en route. Usually as soon as I get behind the wheel  
Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sue

In the end we had a auto electrician to our previous M H he put a new aerial in the cab, it wasn't perfect but it was better than nothing.

Swift had previously sent someone out to ours, he couldn't do anything with it whilst on the drive, but made a list of several reasons why it wasn't working. (I posted them on here about 3 years ago). 

If memory serves me correctly, it was something to do with the wiring inside the passenger side of the windscreen, and when it was converted etc 

It might be easier to do as we did and get an auto electrician to add an extra aerial. The difference though on our new MH is amazing.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sue

I have fou d the old topic for you, which describes what was listed as wrong with ours.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-518543.html#518543


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi briarose

how are you and the woofies? i see you've upgraded lol!!
nice van ...

i am also a bit surprised to see no reply they are usually quite swift!!! and for me to say that with all the problems i have had with the kon tiki is pretty fair i'd say!

i just wonder if its one theyre ducking as i have by now read many threads on this recurring issue and not many have been satisfactorily solved and those that have had done it out their own pocket and time - which i think is a bit off as it doesnt say in the glossy brochure when your buying or browsing - oh and yes the radio isnt a working model!LOL!

thanks for the links i keep reading and learning if nothing else - the KT is going into chelston for a service monday and i am taking some info from a MHF member with me to see if they can solve it once and for all - we'll see Thurdsday when i drive it back - will post back on here hopefully with some radio reception other than the constant hiss and buzz i have now ...

take care


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Our aerial was fitted above the wheel arch prior to delivery from the dealer,never requested it.
Works perfectly ...............So Far :roll: :roll: 



Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ezzy66 said:


> hi briarose
> 
> how are you and the woofies? i see you've upgraded lol!!
> nice van ...
> ...


Hi I and the doggies are fine thanks, just done a three week tour in the MH of Yorkshire and the Lakes, we have had a lovely time and I just want to be out and about again but what with the weather etc it is all against us, we took the MH into Camper UK for a few bits and bobs on Tues, just before the weather got too bad. We thought we would be motorhomeless for a day or two, but apparently staff at Camper UK couldn't get in on Thur etc etc.......so it now looks like Tues at the earliest.

Upgraded LOL well I wouldn't say that, and to be honest we do still look at Bolero's when we see them, and my Bolero will always have a very special place in my heart, we truly had no intention of changing but the rest as they say is history.

Hope all goes well for you next week, let us know ? I do find I miss posts sometimes in the sub forums as they aren't so noticeable so give me a nudge when you get a result.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha briarose all you need are some snow tyres and some snow chains and you'll be back out in a jiffy! :lol: and theres us all thinking theyre only needed in the Alps - well thats global warming for you :wink: although we shouldnt moan here in dorzet we are the only bit of green on the satellite map of uk apparently  

we used to go to the lake district a lot when we lived in scotland and i have seen it in every weather condition some on the same day :lol: its beautiful all the time in my book so lucky you - it always seems a bit far now and france makes financial sense with aires and i get to take his nibs the co driver :roll: with the pet passport scheme so win win all round :lol: 

i know what its like with itchy feet we've had a manic year and 
have not been away much  so i am now counting the hours ... :roll: hope you're all sorted soon and back out on the road again...

if i ever get to hear the dulcet tones of ken bruce i'll be sure to tell someone or you'll all hear me as my radio will be sooo loud :lol: 

best of british


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is an aerial modification, which your dealer can get under warranty. It involves fitting a new aerial under the dashboard and splicing into the Swift loom.
Gerry


----------

